# Living in La Linea?



## Euan

Hi, my wife, daughter and I are visiting La Linea/Gibraltar from Friday 26 June to Tuesday 30 June with a view to living in Spain, but working in Gibraltar.

We would very much like to meet people who do the same to give us some much needed advice on the lows as well as the highs.

Will also appreciate a recommendation of a hotel, BB during our brief stay that will not cost the earth but will be comfy and clean.

Our intention on Monday 29 June is to visit Loreto school in Gibraltar (our daughter is 7) and to visit the recruitment agencies.

We have been considering moving to Spain for the last three years, however as the opportunity arose at my work in Edinburgh to take voluntary redundancy after 18 years service we have decided to take the jump in August this year. I have worked overseas before (Africa) so not totally naive, but also know the importance of meeting and visiting people who have taken the same leap.

Cheers Euan, Alison and Skye


----------



## jojo

Euan said:


> Hi, my wife, daughter and I are visiting La Linea/Gibraltar from Friday 26 June to Tuesday 30 June with a view to living in Spain, but working in Gibraltar.
> 
> We would very much like to meet people who do the same to give us some much needed advice on the lows as well as the highs.
> 
> Will also appreciate a recommendation of a hotel, BB during our brief stay that will not cost the earth but will be comfy and clean.
> 
> Our intention on Monday 29 June is to visit Loreto school in Gibraltar (our daughter is 7) and to visit the recruitment agencies.
> 
> We have been considering moving to Spain for the last three years, however as the opportunity arose at my work in Edinburgh to take voluntary redundancy after 18 years service we have decided to take the jump in August this year. I have worked overseas before (Africa) so not totally naive, but also know the importance of meeting and visiting people who have taken the same leap.
> 
> Cheers Euan, Alison and Skye


HI, I hope it goes well for you. Sadly I dont really know la linear or Gibraltar. I do know you need a passport to go to gib from la linear and that gibraltar has a reputation for being rather scruffy??? There´s a Morrisons supermarket, cigarettes and booze are cheap and there´s a rock with monkeys and caves!!!!! but as I say, I´ve not been (we nearly did once, but forgot the passports lol), so I cant tell you anymore than that!

I´m sure someone sensible will be along to give you some proper advise in due course

Jo xxxx

Jo xxxx


----------



## Suenneil

Hi - not sure if you have visited either La Linea or Gib ? so maybe my comments are inappropriate if you have already been to both.
Jo is right - most of Gib is scruffy - heavily populated - lots of traffic - no parking and a bit wierd! ... but each to their own. La Linea (and I only know it from travelling through - we have visited Gib a few times for the buzz of visiting morrisons when I get withdrawal symptoms for english hair produts lol!!!) and La Linea is also pretty scruffy! maybe it has some nicer areas somewhere ... but Ive never seen them. I know its much cheaper than Gib to rent/buy in la linea - but there are more places further along the coast that are within driving distance of Gib if you are working there. Jobs are tough in Gib at the moment - same as everywhere else although there always seems to be an abundance of Poker related employment !!! Getting in and out of Gib for work will be a nightmare a lot of the time - depending on what mood the border guards are in and time of year ... sometimes you see queues stretching forever to get in and out of the place!
Sorry to seem so negative Im sure some people love both places.
Best of luck


----------



## Euan

Many thanks to you both for such honest replies, looking like doom and gloom so far.

Does anybody have anything positive to say about Gib/La Linea - border crossings etc.

Cheers Euan


----------



## jojo

Euan said:


> Many thanks to you both for such honest replies, looking like doom and gloom so far.
> 
> Does anybody have anything positive to say about Gib/La Linea - border crossings etc.
> 
> Cheers Euan



Sorry we all sound a bit negative, but you´re doing the right thing and coming over to find out for yourself. Thats the point of research isnt it. You may find that you like it and can come back on here and tell use we´re talking nonsense, my opinions certainly aren´t based on first hand info and "one mans meat...." and all that

If you´re not keen then perhaps move along the coast a bit til you find something more suitable????? You cant judge all of Spain by one area, there are good bits and bad bits

Jo


----------



## lala4506

I am also planning to relocate to La Linea and have family there. I admit parts are scruffy (I have visited once) but it is so community-esque and loveable in so many ways. There are some gorgeous quaint little properties, and its close proximity to Gib is a plus.

Gib is indifferent, and I am not taken with it, I plan to work there, if all goes well but don't want to live there. I have visited and I didnt mind it, but thats as far as it goes. I think its quite clean and not scruffy personally, its just like a warm england.

Living in La Linea definitley has benefits and me and my partner have researched to within an inch of our life, just preparing for right time to go. Hoping to rent before buying property. Do you plan to rent or buy?

I have heard the schools are good and my partners cousins go to very good schools in La Linea so that shouldn't be doom and gloom for you. I have heard excellent things, and both his cousins are very studious.

I personally think you should try anything once, there are nicer bits to La Linea..and less nice bits, but the feel of the whole community makes you feel at home, well at least it did me, and its not even my family that live there but my boyfriends, and I have only met them once.

I am in exactly the same boat as you aside from the fact I do not have children and I am not married so if you wish to chat about anything, perhaps we can share info, it could benefit us both.


----------



## Alcalaina

lala4506 said:


> I am also planning to relocate to La Linea and have family there. I admit parts are scruffy (I have visited once) but it is so community-esque and loveable in so many ways. There are some gorgeous quaint little properties, and its close proximity to Gib is a plus.
> 
> Gib is indifferent, and I am not taken with it, I plan to work there, if all goes well but don't want to live there. I have visited and I didnt mind it, but thats as far as it goes. I think its quite clean and not scruffy personally, its just like a warm england.
> 
> Living in La Linea definitley has benefits and me and my partner have researched to within an inch of our life, just preparing for right time to go. Hoping to rent before buying property. Do you plan to rent or buy?
> 
> I have heard the schools are good and my partners cousins go to very good schools in La Linea so that shouldn't be doom and gloom for you. I have heard excellent things, and both his cousins are very studious.
> 
> I personally think you should try anything once, there are nicer bits to La Linea..and less nice bits, but the feel of the whole community makes you feel at home, well at least it did me, and its not even my family that live there but my boyfriends, and I have only met them once.
> 
> I am in exactly the same boat as you aside from the fact I do not have children and I am not married so if you wish to chat about anything, perhaps we can share info, it could benefit us both.


You do realise you have just replied to a thread that is two years old ??


----------



## jimenato

Alcalaina said:


> You do realise you have just replied to a thread that is two years old ??


However I agree with you that La Linea is not all bad, it has some good bits.


----------



## mrypg9

jimenato said:


> However I agree with you that La Linea is not all bad, it has some good bits.


Where????


----------



## jimenato

mrypg9 said:


> Where????


Well not far from the border there's a permanent street market which is quite nice and La Atunara beach is great - covered in millions of shells and, um, I suppose that's about it really

ETA we often have lunch at the WOK in Campamento - that's OK.


----------



## mrypg9

jimenato said:


> Well not far from the border there's a permanent street market which is quite nice and La Atunara beach is great - covered in millions of shells and, um, I suppose that's about it really
> 
> ETA we often have lunch at the WOK in Campamento - that's OK.


Thanks...
Whenever I have been driving in and around La Linea with a Spanish friend he has issued many warnings of dire dangers lurking...'Don't walk there, you will be robbed' , 'Don't go there, it's a place for drug dealers' and so on....
It is not given to one town to have all the vices, to paraphrase George Orwell.
So yes, there must be attractive parts....


----------



## lala4506

Yes that's true but not in all parts and depends on people. San roque is lovely. My family live in la linea and never experienced crime when they first arrived though the drug culture was rife needles everywhere etc but apparently the mayor has cleaned it up no end


----------



## Siods

Some sound advice on here about possible places to live if working in Gib and am enjoying the banter! I too am hoping to move over (hopefully sooner rather than later!) so will keep a keen eye on this thread.

P.S love the quote about the original thread being 2 years old! Original post member is probably well settled by now!


----------



## lala4506

Still worthwhile post and If they are settled shame they're not contributing would be helpful.

Let me know your plans siods because were in same boat. Do u hope to work in gib? I'm going to la linea for la feria and 2.5 week holiday in July so will be putting the feelers out then for sure


----------



## Alcalaina

*La Linea council workers haven't been paid for months*

I find it incredible that this can be allowed to happen! (the non-payment of wages that is, not the industrial action.)



> LA LÍNEA
> Municipal workers and union members in support held an assembly in the council's central offices, now housed at the Convention Centre, that took the whole working day. The reason: non-payment of their workers' wages.
> 
> The measure was backed by 400 Council workers, who decided to hold their assembly at the council offices, having started it at the Casa de la Cultura early yesterday morning. Among many othersubjects and debates, the union reps warned about the possibility that they might be moved on by the police, which did not happen. A new, similar protest was planned for today.
> 
> Mayor Alejandro Sánchez said that the workers were not 'making it easy' and that they would be paid this week. It should be remembered that similar promises have been made for well over three months


.​CampoPulse: Unions and workers paralyse work at the town hall to protest at non-payment


----------



## mrypg9

Alcalaina said:


> I find it incredible that this can be allowed to happen! (the non-payment of wages that is, not the industrial action.)
> 
> .​CampoPulse: Unions and workers paralyse work at the town hall to protest at non-payment


Perhaps they should see the 'bigger picture'...


----------



## Alcalaina

mrypg9 said:


> Perhaps they should see the 'bigger picture'...



That would be it ... 

Perhaps Sánchez should take a leaf from El Cameron´s book and get the Big Society volunteers to do their work?


----------



## Siods

lala4506 said:


> Still worthwhile post and If they are settled shame they're not contributing would be helpful.
> 
> Let me know your plans siods because were in same boat. Do u hope to work in gib? I'm going to la linea for la feria and 2.5 week holiday in July so will be putting the feelers out then for sure


Hi Lala, I will keep you updated. I am hoping to be working in Gib in Financial Services (I'm a Chartered Financial Planner for my sins!) and am waiting for my recruitment consultant to confirm the meeting with his contact which has been quite a while coming (hopefully be successful and offered the position?). 

I have been thinking about taking a trip to put the feelers out myself but not quite had the time yet but know it is essential before the 'big move'.

What are your own plans out there? As you say, it would be useful to have the contribution of people who have been there, seen it and done it as well as all the good advice from the rest of the guys on this forum.


----------



## Sonrisa

Alcalaina said:


> That would be it ...
> 
> Perhaps Sánchez should take a leaf from El Cameron´s book and get the Big Society volunteers to do their work?


From what I gather, The Ayuntamiento has gone bankrupt and this is a case of not having the funds to pay. They are trying to borrow money from Madrid .

I am not defending the council, my guess is that they are corrupt to the core. 

But since most residents in La linea work in Gibraltar and don't contribute to the spanish system in any way, maybe they should be the ones contributing to pay the wages of their kids teachers and street cleaners, and not the tax payers in Madrid.


----------



## jimenato

Sonrisa said:


> From what I gather, The Ayuntamiento has gone bankrupt and this is a case of not having the funds to pay. They are trying to borrow money from Madrid .
> 
> I am not defending the council, my guess is that they are corrupt to the core.
> 
> But since most residents in La linea work in Gibraltar and don't contribute to the spanish system in any way, maybe they should be the ones contributing to pay the wages of their kids teachers and street cleaners, and not the tax payers in Madrid.


Interview with the Mayor of La Línea B2B – The Voice of Gibraltar Business



> Among other conclusions, the report found that Spanish frontier workers, of which there were 2,749 in October 2007, earned £43m in 2007 and repatriated it to the Campo economy.
> In addition to Spanish workers, a further 2,689 workers of other nationalities crossed the border to earn their living in Gibraltar while resident in Spain.
> All in all, the study found that Gibraltar’s economy contributed some 12.2% of the total gross domestic product of the Campo area.
> Those factors have combined into an inescapable conclusion, one that Mr Sánchez views with optimism.
> “In my mind, there is no border when it comes to economic activity,” he said.
> “Gibraltar is very important for us. Gibraltar and the Campo are a great economic force, two territories that complement each other. Gibraltar has needs that can be covered by the Campo, and vice versa.”


----------



## Sonrisa

This is a Gibraltarian publication. 
Show me a reputable newspaper with the same claims and I will believe it .


----------



## Alcalaina

Sonrisa said:


> But since most residents in La linea work in Gibraltar and *don't contribute to the spanish system in any way*, maybe they should be the ones contributing to pay the wages of their kids teachers and street cleaners, and not the tax payers in Madrid.


How so? They pay their IBI and _basura_ charges based on where they live, not where they work.


----------



## mrypg9

Sonrisa said:


> This is a Gibraltarian publication.
> Show me a reputable newspaper with the same claims and I will believe it .


You mean a newspaper which reflects your views?


----------



## Sonrisa

Alcalaina said:


> How so? They pay their IBI and _basura_ charges based on where they live, not where they work.


That's true. But it doesn't change the fact that the council has no money and it has sank under millions of euro in debts...so either the charges arent enough to pay the workers , the system is being abused or the money is hiding somewhere (where I do not know, best guess wins a coconut) 

I suspect is the three cases together. 

Bottom line, workers are in strike, schools have had to close as a result and the smell in la linea must be something out of this world. I support the strike, but I don't see how the problem can be solved at all. 

What does a council do when there is no money?


----------



## Zimtony

Sonrisa said:


> That's true. But it doesn't change the fact that the council has no money and it has sank under millions of euro in debts...so either the charges arent enough to pay the workers , the system is being abused or the money is hiding somewhere (where I do not know, best guess wins a coconut)
> 
> I suspect is the three cases together.
> 
> Bottom line, workers are in strike, schools have had to close as a result and the smell in la linea must be something out of this world. I support the strike, but I don't see how the problem can be solved at all.
> 
> What does a council do when there is no money?


I live on a wonderful golf resort, 15 minutes drive from La Linea and Gibraltar. The La Linea mayor has an ENORMOUS home on the same golf resort. And I mean huge! Very, very prestigous! And damn expensive.

Remind me again what the salary of a Spanish mayor is..................

Corruption??? I never said a word!!!!!


----------



## mrypg9

I'm very interested in this local government finance issue. I presume that, as in the UK, local government is financed from local taxes plus national and regional government bloc grants?
I'm also assuming that local councils are subject to audit as they are in the UK?
So.....for corruption to be undetected it would have to take place in the form of back-handers and bribes distinct from local government balance sheets? 
I may be naive but my experience in the UK of local government as an elected member would lead me to believe that it would be very difficult to actually siphon away money from local government accounts.
If such is occurring in Spain then a whole load of people must be involved, from lowly clerks to Executive Officers.
Could not the deficit be simply the result of inadequate central funding plus the fact that far too many foreigners don't register on the padron and that far too many people of all nationalities see paying taxes as something to be avoided by whatever means possible?


----------



## Sonrisa

Zimtony said:


> I live on a wonderful golf resort, 15 minutes drive from La Linea and Gibraltar. The La Linea mayor has an ENORMOUS home on the same golf resort. And I mean huge! Very, very prestigous! And damn expensive.
> 
> Remind me again what the salary of a Spanish mayor is..................
> 
> Corruption??? I never said a word!!!!
> 
> I'm not denying it.
> 
> Shame that the poor street cleaner hasn't been paid for four months.
> 
> But it can't only be corruption.


----------



## Sonrisa

mrypg9 said:


> Could not the deficit be simply the result of inadequate central funding plus the fact that far too many foreigners don't register on the padron and that far too many people of all nationalities see paying taxes as something to be avoided by whatever means possible?


I don't know Mary. My best guess it's a mixt of corruption, tax evaders, system being abused and inept bodies. But the question remains, how is going to pay the wages and when


----------



## mrypg9

Sonrisa said:


> I don't know Mary. My best guess it's a mixt of corruption, tax evaders, system being abused and inept bodies. But the question remains, how is going to pay the wages and when



I find this whole issue of municipal corruption really strange. Of course it exists...the prisons on the costas are full of Mayors and other local government officials. Yet I don't get the feeling that Spain is a corrupt society, far from it.
This is a generalisation, I know, but three years in Prague left me with the impression that Czech society as a whole is deeply corrupt. You see this in so many ways...from paying a 'fee' to get a residence certificate or any official documentation to taking a 'gift' to get better treatment at a hospital or from a lawyer to really big fraud and favouritism at local and national government.
The owner of the house we rented owned another large house. He received well over the equivalent of two years' salary for an above-average earner from the rents on which he paid no tax. He lived in a large council flat in Prague for which he would have paid a very low rent yet pretended he and his son were living in the two rented houses. This was considered not only normal - it was freely discussed - but as a quite clever thing to do.
Our experience of Spanish people is quite different. Once we overpaid someone by sixty euros -I misheard 117 euros for 171....and he came back with the amount I'd overpaid. Many Czechs would consider this man to be stupid.
I know that not paying taxes is commonplace here - sadly - but I would not consider Spanish society as a whole to be corrupt.
Why, I wonder, does it manifest itself in political life
It seems all parties are as bad...


----------



## Alcalaina

Well, corruption and bankruptcy are nothing new in La Linea. This article was written in October 2009, when Sanchez took over. (His predecessor was banned last week from holding office for seven years, narrowly avoiding a jail sentence, but some of his associates were jailed).

Alejandro Sánchez has been chosen as the new PP Mayor of La Línea de la Concepción in an extraordinary council meeting held on Wednesday where he obtained an overall majority of the votes. Previous PP Mayor, Juan Carlos Juárez, had presented his resignation on October 1, after being banned from holding public office for six months in the ‘Palex’ case. 

After being elected 34 year old Sánchez said that his ‘maximum priority’ was the payment of the municipal wages.

Meanwhile 910 Civil Servants from La Línea took to the streets of the town on Wednesday to demand their wages. Some of them say they have been working for the local council for 20 years, and that this has never happened before. The local Town Hall has a black hole in its accounts which currently stands at 100 million € and counting.​
Read more: La Linea gets a new Mayor


----------



## lala4506

Siods said:


> Hi Lala, I will keep you updated. I am hoping to be working in Gib in Financial Services (I'm a Chartered Financial Planner for my sins!) and am waiting for my recruitment consultant to confirm the meeting with his contact which has been quite a while coming (hopefully be successful and offered the position?).
> 
> I have been thinking about taking a trip to put the feelers out myself but not quite had the time yet but know it is essential before the 'big move'.
> 
> What are your own plans out there? As you say, it would be useful to have the contribution of people who have been there, seen it and done it as well as all the good advice from the rest of the guys on this forum.


Yes I agree- My boyfriend and I plan to take up the year long TEFL placement in Andalucia, although they are yet to inform us where in Andalucia, as this would make a big difference we are not 100% sold on that yet but still plan to get our TEFL qualification at the beginning of May. We are travelling to Gib/La Linea to stay with family for a holiday mid July and may extend our trip with a summer placement (few months maybe weeks) although this of course brings its own issues with whether we hand in notice at work in UK etc. A big step!

We are guaranteed a wage of 2,000 euros a month with the year long placement which is good if the year is guaranteed as hopefully enough time to get work in gib also and provide a living for ourselves.

We will probably rent short term in La Linea or nearby.

When do you plan to visit? and have your heard re the position? If you know of any finance jobs in Gib my partner is an AAT qualified and wants finance work.

Thanks


----------



## AlexK

I noticed quite a few people at the start of this were making the move to la linea..would be interesting to hear how people have found it? Cheers


----------



## Coco77

Hi

Just want to find out where exactly are the good 'spots' on La Linea? Do most people who work in Gib and live in LL live close by or socialise with each other?

What's the going costs of a two or three bedroom flat and house?

Thank you.


----------



## draken

Recently moved to Andalucia so I am no expert.

La Linea is the worst, most probably, place around Gibs (Algeciras only matches it). 

If you have a car and you don't mind not been able to party (at least in the winter) and you like commuting you might like places like Alcadeisa, Sotogrande, Duquesa which are further down the coast (towards Malaga).

Warning: queues on the border in the morning are looooooooooong so it might make sense to rent a garage in La Linea and cross the border on foot, or commute on a bike.

Personally I have fallen in love with Tarifa (which is where the Med and Atlantic meet) but I guess it's just me.

You could get a 2 bedroom house, brand new, for about 650 euro max in La Linea (plus bills - around 50-75 euro a month). Bit cheaper further out from La Linea (Sotogrande might be an exception).

Lastly La Linea is not the safest place on Earth but it's not as bad as it looks. Learn some Spanish and you will realise that the locals are great people.


----------



## Coco77

Thanks got that. A lot of posts mention La Linea not being a good area. I've been to Algericas and wasn't impressed, good bus links though. Took s bus from there to Tarifa, liked it there, really nice!

Sotogrande looks nice, have looked at a few apartments on-line and they are all beautifully decorated, can't say that about La Linea. Gib apartments nicely decorated too!


----------



## Alcalaina

Let's get this into perspective. La Linea has a bad reputation because it has higher crime, pollution and unemployment figures than the Spanish average, and some rather unattractive blocks of flats. But so do London, Manchester, Birmingham ... Browsing through the local paper it is clear that muggings and vandalism are far less frequent in La Linea than in British cities, as most of the crimes are linked to smuggling. 

It may not be too pretty but it has a fantastic climate, a good cheap public transport network, a nice view of the mountains of Morocco and easy access to some fabulous beaches and countryside.


----------



## Coco77

From my point of view as the plan is to relocate, I would want better circumstances, that includes area to live, of course I am not going to escape crime, that certainly isn't why I am relocating, however I will have the choice where to live instead of having to live.


----------

